# Fattie throw down?



## herkysprings (Jun 25, 2009)

When's the next fattie throw down?


----------



## fired up (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately most of the people on this site do not embrace the throwdown spirit. My suggestion is to just make your fatty, post it. Bask in the glory of points and praise.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 25, 2009)

ah "V "is in the house!


----------



## erain (Jun 25, 2009)

i have to disagree, the last attempt was just poorly planned and was doomed to fail from the start.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 25, 2009)

I enjoy doing the fattie throwdowns.
I started the last one but being a noob at the time I had no clue how to go about it.  I didn't think it was terrible as many people participated and had a good time but I didn't know what the people wanted and sort of just went with the flow.
Basically the only rules were to be creative, have nice Qview and have fun with it.  There was no winner chosen.  
Some folks wanted to vote for a winner and most others didn't so I just went with the majority and let it go to the end date and everyone had a bit of fun with it.

As it happened Herky, I asked when the next fattie throwdown was going to be and I was pretty much automatically nominated to start the whole thing.
In the spirit of randomness I would like to officially designate you as the chosen one to begin the next fattie throwdown.
Summertime throwdown.
Should be fun.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 25, 2009)

I had some ideas that might help such as:

Categorize a bit differently:

1) My first fattie - for new users or lurkers who just want to try a fattie for the first time. Basic recipies and techniques to encourage users to try something new and to post.

2) Theme fatties - It's summer time, so either theme ingrediants or pairings (summer sports + beer = buffalo hot wing fattie?)

3) Creative fatties - the usual "Wow" fatties that are new and innovative.

Judging could be kept to option 2 and 3, and maybe instead of judging, we as a community get to supply captions or something to each fatty entry. Best fattie + catpion wins.

Also maybe try to split up the entry time into 2 weekend, Saturday + sunday with 4 different words to allow people more time to cook. Pictures have to be up the day of the word, but you have 4 chances to enter.

I'll think about this whole thing and if people want to do this, or have ideas let them loose. I really like seeing all the new ideas and testing on these boards lately so I just hope something like this will stir some creative juices!


Thanksgiving fattie - Turkey with - roasted beets, stuffing beer brined chicken.


----------



## wutang (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I helped nominate Fire it up to get the last one started so I will in turn second the nomination of HerkySprings to get this one going. 

Keep throwing some ideas out and see what works.


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 25, 2009)

I am all about this! I want to try some new things out and would love to blow others minds.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

...and I will keep my mouth shut so I don't get nominated.  LOL

BUT I will say thank you to FireitUp for getting the Springtime '09 Throwdown started.  Whether you knew what you were taking on or not and whether there was an actual winner or not, I think we all got to see some things we wouldn't normally have.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 25, 2009)

Let me talked to the mods and lets put together a good game plan and maybe get some kind of prize for the winner. In the meantime does anyone have a good theme for a throwdown?


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd say summer is good theme, but not just ingrediants. Maybe a simple classic fattie plated or used in an unusual way with a summer theme.

Easy example is a sliced fattie "burger", or hot dog. 

Or possibly as summer heats up, a Tailgating theme? Ingrediants or flavours used by local area's sports teams?


----------



## rivet (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that "summertime" theme idea. Maybe involve summertime things, like say veggies from your garden?

Also NFL season starts early this year (AUG 13 I believe is the first preseason game) so the tailgating theme dovetails in well too.

My 2 cents worth. I'm all for another throwdown....Herky Rules~!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome!! I'm smoking my first fatties tonight,3 of them...couldn't help myself. Once I got started making them I had to make more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm Having trouble posting pics on here(too large file size)so any help would be great. Gotta go smoke some pig! later.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Everybody here loves to try to outdo each other and make it just that little bit differant but never better than anyone elses. We all just love the FATTIES


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 25, 2009)

stinking thunderstorm!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





shut down my smoke!!Gonna have to wait till tomarrow.wish me luck.


----------



## trashcan (Jun 25, 2009)

The only thing I've ever smoked was a turkey in a webber bullet. Turned out dry, but good. So with that said I'm gonna throw myself into this with reckless aplomb. Thinking things through thoroughly has never been my hallmark.

Now it's of to menards and farm and fleet to Shoddily mod my offset. Mindless Haste AWAY!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 25, 2009)

i agree 100% - it got some things moving and the creative juices flowing....

as for the summer throwdown - i've already got an idea!


----------



## imasupahewro (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to try to do my first fattie tomorrow. No smoker at my apartment, so I'm gonna try ass grill w/ indirect heat. I'll take pics of my first try and maybe enter in the throwdown

Sausage, rice, smoked guoda, mushrooms and onions


----------



## richtee (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's go   :{)


----------



## fire it up (Jun 26, 2009)

Gotta watch out for those ass grills 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If doing on a grill over indirect heat, are you thinking of adding wood still?

And the brain juices are already flowing for the next throwdown.
Would like to do a devils hurts when i pee fattie.  All kinds of hot, homegrown hot peppers, and even bhut jolokias.  Only problem is I wouldn't eat it.  Maybe call up a few members who either love that much heat or don't have enough sense to stay away from bhuts.  
This should be fun.
And thanks for the good words Dude and Tas.
Fresh eggplant, hollowed out and stuffed with basil, tomatoes and mozz, coated in sausage, super eggplant parm fattie?


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahh the ideas!

So this is what I am thinking, once an admin gives the ok / support.

Fattie throw down:

1) 1st fattie 

If you are out there lurking, or just curious, its time to try your hand at the fattie. "Points" or "judging" based on basic fattie technique / recipe, photos of the fattie process, and bacon weave. Additional points for original fattie name or caption, humerous pictures of eating your first fattie, or extremely tasty pictures of a blow out!

2) Summer back yard BBQ / tailgating fattie

Bring it on. Pick something that you know you want to put together, and will win over those who devour it. Regular "points" but extras awarded for photos of enjoyment of the fattie in an excellent environment (1st summer tailgator!), or plated in a tasty way or with tasty things.

Oh and when I mean "plated" I dont mean a fattie sliced and delicately placed in the middle of a truffel oil infusion (unless there are some fries involved). I mean a big fat slice sitting on a plate with some of your other favorite summer fixing! Think in terms of trying to maximize the digital droolness of the forum members!

3) Mystery "Food Network style" ingrediant fattie throwdown

Same as above, but using an agreed upon ingrediant or two in a special way with the fattie. On, in around, whatever it takes.

Winners of 2 and 3 pick the next 2 throw down themes / ingrediants!

Winner of #1, congrats, the forum now officially expect more BBQ food pictures!

Ps - I can't spell good.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh also I'd like to introduce a system so allow 2 different days to cook.

2 words are released on a Saturday and Sunday. a QView photo must be submitted to a judge in order to enter, but the whole post can be done on the Sunday.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 26, 2009)

Bring it!!

Always up for a throwdown.  If I am done with the smoker build, I'm in....

Herky, I got points for you for taking on such a task and putting this together...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!

FireItUp, You did a good job organizing the last one, thank you for that too!


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh... I have a freaking AMAZING idea.... :D

Definetly let me know what you know. FireitUp has been giving me hints and tips.

My first important question will be:

Will I have time to enter? :D


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 26, 2009)

..and I'm thinking of hanging up my fattie hat.  I in no way shape or form have the creativity or culinary skills ya'all have with these bad boys.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldnt stop! There is nothing better than a good ole fatties cooked to perfection from years of experience, enjoined with some great sides and good friends!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 26, 2009)

Duuude, you're being very unDude.  They'll call back.
The Dude minds, this will not stand, this fattie aggresion will not stand, man.
Be an achiever Dude, a little Lebowski Fattie making urban achiever and show the nihilists you care about nothing.
All I really have to say is...
The Dude Abides, man
The Dude abides...


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a pacifist FiU.  We don't do competitions.  We don't care what other people think of us.  LOL

Here's an idea I had...and maybe this is along the line of what Herky was talking about.  What if on a certain day (Friday for example) Herky or a mod (whoever is in charge) throws out an ingredient.  Then everyone has say 72 hours to post their fattie that includes that ingredient.  

I think it should go on for 2 or 3 months since it's often that many won't be able to submit in that time frame.  If you miss one, or choose not to enter, you'll have several opportunities to do so with another ingredient.

Just an idea.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's an idea I had...and maybe this is along the line of what Herky was talking about. What if on a certain day (Friday for example) Herky or a mod (whoever is in charge) throws out an ingredient. Then everyone has say 72 hours to post their fattie that includes that ingredient. 

I think it should go on for 2 or 3 months since it's often that many won't be able to submit in that time frame. If you miss one said:
			
		

> Fattie throw down or not, this is a great idea, and honestly is the best part of the throw down anyway, the surge in creativity!
> 
> Should find out shortly about the throw down.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounding good. Doing up some fatties in the next few days I'll have to try out some things.
someone should make this a sticky.. :)


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm coming up with some ideas with FireItUp. Probably have a fattie throwdown thread shortly. Time frame will be a week - weekend near the beginning of August.

Keep an eye out!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yea lets bring it on.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 1, 2009)

i hate when food looks at me like that. makes me want to eat it before it eats me! LOL


----------



## johngil (Jul 1, 2009)

Bring it on!


----------



## billbo (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## mistabob (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm down to give the next throwdown an entry...


----------



## pignit (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2009)

ok i'm ready got one on as we speak lets go


----------



## btircuit (Jul 21, 2009)

Let's get it on Guys!

B


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2009)

git ready i hear theres 1 a commen


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 5, 2009)

I just joined the other day and have been reading these forums for hours.  I read the about the Spring Fatty Throwdown, and was blown away by some of the creativity in making Fatties.  

I am going to have to throw my hat in the ring for this next one just so I can make one.  I have a couple crazy ideas as well...


----------

